# Logitech G15 - Lautstärkeregelung und muten funktioniert nicht.



## Peacecamper (21. Juli 2006)

*Logitech G15 - Lautstärkeregelung und muten funktioniert nicht.*

Hallo.

Bei meiner alten Tastatur (Logitech Media Keyboard Elite) konnte ich mit Hilfe der Multimediatasten unter Windows und Linux die Lautstärke ändern oder auch muten.

Bei meiner G15 funktioniert das irgendwie nicht, habe zwar foobar so konfiguriert, dass ich die Tasten dort nutzen kann (sie funktionieren auch), aber ich würde auch so gerne Kontrolle haben und das nicht in jedem Programm extra einstellen müssen, unter anderemauch für Teamspeak.

Die alten Treiber habe ich vorher deinstalliert, muss ich vllt. noch irgendwelche Registryeinträge entfernen?

Schon mal danke im Vorraus für hoffentlich hilfreiche Antworten, werde gleich erstmal mit BF2 testen, ob das da geht.

Update:

Also:

In BF2 geht das ganze auch nicht.

Der Tipp hier:
http://www.g15-applets.de/fix-multimediatasten-funktionieren-nicht-winamp---wmp-t262.html

half nicht, habe alles so vorgefunden, wie es sein soll, keine fehlende Libary und der Dienst läuft.

Wenn ich in meinem Soundkartentreiber (Audigy 4) von 5.1 System auf Kopfhörer schalte oder auf irgendetwas anderes, erscheint kurz auf dem LCD die Anzeige für die Lautstärke, wenn ich an dem Rad drehe, tut sich allerdings immer noch nichts.

In der Systemsteuerung -> Tastatur sind zwei HID-Tastaturen gelist, außerdem verweist ein Reiter noch auf Logitech Set Point, über Setpoint läuft aber nur noch meine MX518 und nicht mehr das Keyboard.

Kann es sein, dass irgendwo noch Treiberreste von der alten Tastatur liegen? Der Setpoint-Eintrag und die beiden HID-Tastaturen würden ja dafür sprechen, wo sollte ich nach den Treiberleichen suchen?

Update 2: Habe in der Registry ein paar verdächtige Einträge gelöscht, der Setpoint-Eintrag verschwand dadurch, außerdem habe ich die Tastatur mal in einen anderen USB-Port gesteckt, brachte aber auch nichts.


----------



## HanFred (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Logitech G15 - Lautstärkeregelung und muten funktioniert nicht.*

läuft bei dir der HID-dienst überhaupt?
überprüf das mal, START | Ausführen... klicken und folgendes eingeben: services.msc
da suchst du den HID Input Service und setzt ihn auf automatisch, wenn das nicht bereits der fall ist.


edit: moah, ich sollte echt langsam gelernt haben, erst die problemstellung zu lesen. nix für ungut.


----------

